

A Crowdsourcing Solution to Subway Tracking - tsuyoshi
http://secondavenuesagas.com/2011/02/21/a-crowdsourcing-solution-to-subway-tracking/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Great idea.

Small nit to pick. At 0:25 he claims the New York City subway is the oldest in
the world, but it first demonstrated in 1869 [1], whereas the London
Underground first opened in 1863 [2].

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Subway#History>

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_Underground>

But it's still a cool way to get and extract the data needed.

